# Kill switches, Kill wiring, Loose wire, how it works



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just giving this thread a more generic _searchable _name for people with loose wires, engines that won't stop, kill wiring, kill switches, throttle kill wiring, carburetor box wiring, carburetor key switch et al

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...heater-box-mtd-5-24-tecumseh-hs50-67324k.html

If your question seems to match this image.. it's a good place to look

Photo:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...eh-hs50-67324k-2015-12-22-17-57-56-arrows-jpg

The information is good but slightly spread out because I was a newbie reverse-engineering stuff. (Still am!)

Message #6 in that thread was my "Eureka!" moment.


----------

